# Source For T-Slot Clamps



## BTWW (Nov 22, 2016)

Been around for quite some time, first time to post.

I'm looking at options for clamps that slide into the t-slot or miter gauge slot, similar to the ones sold by Festool. I saw some from another manufacturer awhile back but now cannot locate them.

Also, suggestions on the rocker style of clamp that fits into the t-slot. There are abundant choices that range in price quite a bit, some fancy, others pretty plain. This style of clamp seems very basic so I don't see the point in spending more on one manufacturer's vs another. Plus there's a gazillion choices.

I'm planning on building the mortising jig designed by Carmonius Finsnickeri. He uses the Festool miter gauge clamps but I'm hoping someone else makes a less expensive option or I might use the rocker style of clamp instead.

Thanks!


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Rockler, Grizzly, mcmaster.com, Granger et al all have what U R seeking. They are also not hard to make to your own liking.


----------



## BTWW (Nov 22, 2016)

These are what I am looking for but for a T-slot, not a dovetail slot.

https://www.rockler.com/micro-jig-matchfit-dovetail-clamps-pair

Also, recommendations for the rocker style of clamp that fits a T-slot. Those are easy to find but vary greatly in cost.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

Lee Valley?


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

I would think just for a slot a modified clamp would work…..


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

The PantoRouter uses clamps similar to those and you can buy them separately from their web site. about $34


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

Armor Tool makes a t-track clamp:
https://armor-tool.com/product/auto-adjust-b5-hh-horizontal-t-track-clamp/
Woodcraft sells Armor tools

WoodCraft sells a Wood river brand hand clamp that slides into T-track too:
https://www.woodcraft.com/products/woodriver-9-quick-bar-t-track-clamp-woodriver

Triton and Dewalt also sell t-track clamps designed for track saws that look identical?

Oops, one more. MicroJig makes similar jig clamp.

Cheers!


----------



## teetomterrific (May 30, 2017)

Rockler has their branded clamp made by Armor Tools on sale for $23.99. I just bought a couple last week. 
Rockler Auto-Lock T-Track Hold Down Clamp


----------



## jacksdvds (Jun 13, 2015)

Homemade


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

> Homemade
> 
> - Jack Lewis


+1
I use 1/2" aluminum for the bent bar.


----------



## BTWW (Nov 22, 2016)

Thanks to all. I ordered some clamps from DeWalt. They are somewhat similar to Festool's but much less expensive.

And I'm off to Home Depot later to pick up some aluminum bar stock to make some of the other style.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Milescraft makes a vice grip style clamp.

Actually designed for drill presses, the stock screw can be replaced with a t slot bolt.


----------

